

The Secret Lives of Elevators - dcurtis
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_paumgarten

======
dcurtis
Here's the video footage:
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/video/2008/04/21/080421_elev...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/video/2008/04/21/080421_elevators)

Pretty amazing, that this can happen.

